# Exercise Physiology vs. Dermo Dynamics



## Sandie S-R (Nov 16, 2007)

Found this and thought you all might find it as interesting as I did. Especially if any of you (like I did) used to exercise or work out a lot at higher weights.

Sandie
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> November 13, 2007
> Well
> Exercise Advice Often Ignores Jiggle Factor
> By TARA PARKER-POPE
> ...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 16, 2007)

this will be followed up with some answers about how large folks can exercise comfortabley. I'm a little annoyed at the idea they'd just say "it's harder for fat people to work out" without offering solutions.

My gym has a pool, water aerobics classes, and many machines that are non impact such as ellipticals and recumbent bikes. It also has free weights of all sizes, stability balls of all sizes, and lots of available trainers whose credentials are clearly written out for anyone to look at so you know who you're dealing with and what background and education that trainer has.


----------



## Risible (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, so that's why I couldn't keep up with the rest of the step aerobics class! 

I'm not on an exercise regimen right now, but in the past I was certainly aware of the extra movement my body was doing relative to thinner exercise partners. Bellydancing is a great way to get exercise, and the abundance of shimmying and shaking is a welcome bonus!

I find the right gear is really important. For example, breast support. I never did care for the way my large breasts would ripple like a waterbed when I would walk for exercise (no jogging for this gal). The next time I embark on a walking program, I'm getting one of those no-nonsense sports bras that control most of the jiggleage. That would be much more comfortable. I also like tight stretch pants for the support they lend while exercising; that preference has to be balanced with the cooling effect of shorts.

This is a great article. Thanks for posting it, Sandie.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ah, so that's why I couldn't keep up with the rest of the step aerobics class!
> 
> I'm not on an exercise regimen right now, but in the past I was certainly aware of the extra movement my body was doing relative to thinner exercise partners. Bellydancing is a great way to get exercise, and the abundance of shimmying and shaking is a welcome bonus!
> 
> ...



This might be of interest: 



> *Exercise unleashes a bounce bras can't handle*
> Breasts fly up and down a distance of up to 8 inches, study says
> By Jeanna Bryner
> LiveScience
> ...


----------



## Risible (Nov 16, 2007)

That's fascinating, love dubh. Thanks for posting that.

I'd never heard of the encapsulation bra previously. It even sounds confining! I used to layer a tight lycra or spandex bra top over my regular bra, a t-back if I could find one that fit, and that worked well, but I bet the encapsulation method is superior.

Truth be told, I'd get breast reduction surgery if I qualified (my PCP judged I didn't meet the criteria). I know the girlz are legendary and all , but they can be a real pain.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> That's fascinating, love dubh. Thanks for posting that.
> 
> I'd never heard of the encapsulation bra previously. It even sounds confining! I used to layer a tight lycra or spandex bra top over my regular bra, a t-back if I could find one that fit, and that worked well, but I bet the encapsulation method is superior.
> 
> Truth be told, I'd get breast reduction surgery if I qualified (my PCP judged I didn't meet the criteria). I know the girlz are legendary and all , but they can be a real pain.



I've had a reduction surgery. The pain and recovery time was the worst, I was sore and uncomfortable for months after. I caught pneumonia while in the hospital and my temperature shot up to 104. I can go on and on with the complications I went through and the way my hormones flipped out and took well over a year to stablize. I'm much happier now but I feel that unless you boobs are sitting in your lap and your shoulders are bleeding from the dig of the bra straps it is sooo not worth it to go through a reduction. 

I love this article. The information is eye opening, thanks for posting Sandie and LoveDubh!


----------



## Risible (Nov 18, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've had a reduction surgery. The pain and recovery time was the worst, I was sore and uncomfortable for months after. I caught pneumonia while in the hospital and my temperature shot up to 104. I can go on and on with the complications I went through and the way my hormones flipped out and took well over a year to stablize. I'm much happier now but I feel that unless you boobs are sitting in your lap and your shoulders are bleeding from the dig of the bra straps it is sooo not worth it to go through a reduction.
> 
> I love this article. The information is eye opening, thanks for posting Sandie and LoveDubh!



Thanks for that insight, Lilly. I never gave a thought to the actual process, just the benefits. I understand that they can only reduce so far, so maybe it just isn't worth it, if they're not going to be reduced as much as I'd wish combined with the possibility of your experience.


----------

